# Wondering about longevity of Ambertrails Rider and Ali pups



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Where are you located?
There are people in the breed who keep up with older available dogs- 
[email protected] is in KY- I am in FL. 
There are two girls in GA I saw on FB today that are 18 mo-2 YO and not turning out for show.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm located in southwestern PA. I don't mind making a drive to get a dog.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm located in southwestern PA. I don't mind driving to get a dog.


----------

